# Advice needed on Raw Diet



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

The more I read, the more I am incline to switch Cinta over to raw diet but before I do that, I would like to hear opinions or experiences from all. Currently, Cinta is on kibbles - Instinct by Nature's Variety.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I currently feed Natural Instinct (NI), which is basically a ready to serve and complete raw diet. It comes frozen in tubs/cartons (like ice-cream cartons) and when defrosted looks like minced meat. I switched both my dogs in to it fairly quickly after they came home and they both love it. The main thing I notice is their poo is small and firm and low odour and this proves to me that they are actually digesting the majority of what they are taking in. Their coats are better are on it and they don't suffer with ear infections. I am however going to look more into my own DIY raw diet as the complete NI is proving quite expensive now that I have two Poos.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I do the same as Clare. Mine also have Natural Instinct for one meal only, the second meal they have meaty bones- chicken wings, lamb ribs or chicken carcasses. This keeps their teeth clean as well. They also pee far less on wet food, if I ever change to kibble for kennels they seem to need to pee the whole time!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes agree with all Clare and Tess have said...I temporarily changed back to kibble for a short while and was amazed at HOW MUCH extra they drink when on kibble which for me means more wees and wet floors as both mine are dribbly drinkers!
NI has started to get expensive so am looking in to other options.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think armed with info and then daring to do it raw feeding just feels like the right thing to do. Especially when so many commercial dog foods are full of fillers and small amounts of low grade proteins.
Maybe see if there is somewhere that produces raw food like Natural Instincts locally, or checkout a few sites and have a go yourself. Check out Barfworld, it will give you loads of info, check out any Dr Ian Billinghust books.... the Barf Diet for cats and Dogs, Give your Dog a Bone, Grow your Pups with Bones. even articles by him you will probably get enough info. There is loads of information available and at least you will know exactly what your dog is eating.x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I feed NI too and loved it but it is an expensive delivery (which i think is well over priced) so started on orijen, basically a dried raw food. Agree with all above posts as Pushca gulps down water now I've tried her on Orijen. And looser poo too. So back to NI but will use Orijen for travelling. And raw chicken wings every other day.


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and opinions everyone!. I started Cinta on raw food a few days ago with a little bit of his kibbles mixed in. So far he is eating well. After reading your advice/opinions and with the research I have done myself, I am ready to switch


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i feed raw, i have deliveries from rawtogo, an excellent range of minces and meats just be aware that if you feed minces, of the bone contents in them, some have a lot of bone in them, some have none, if they do have bone, thats ok, but you need to cut down any actual bone you give them, or they could get constipated. i belong to the facebook group raw feeding, excellent for help and advice.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie has been on raw from day one as our breeder fed her natural instinct.We now use Berriewoods for delivery.Malie loves anything with tripe which to me smells like a farm yard 
XClare


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't you just love that smell.... It makes me feel like I should be out milking


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have also been looking at raw, but I am confused. It says a puppy needs to eat approx 10% of their body weight I think, or is it 10% of their predicted fully grown weight? Dropping to 2% eventually. So if your puppy weighs 6lbs which is 96oz, so 10% would be approx 9oz per day? But if it's predicted adult weight say 14lbs= 224 oz, then a puppy would require approx 22oz per day. Have I got this right. So do you use current puppy weight or predicted adult weight.


----------

